# The HK 4: H&K's First Pistol (Four Calibres, One Gun)



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Came across this video. Modularity is undoubtedly the current trend. If one were to be under impression that Sig leads the way it was HK who initiated the concept.

Any first hand experience on *this one.*


----------

